# Wish me luck!



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm about to try using my new Handi-Quilter for the first time. I'm really bad about getting started with new machines.

I jsut started using my embroidery machine I bought last March - though I still have not used it with the computer.

And with my last quilter, I owned it for several months before using it.

So I'm right on track with this one - I bought it in October and have had it set up since the end of November. I did make sure it works, but I've not actually sewn with it yet. 

I know I'll do fine once I get over being intimidated by it LOL!! 

BTW - it took me over a year to use my carpet steam clearner too. My DH teases me about at least using things once before they are out of the warranty period.

Maybe I just have a serious problem with directions, so things I can't figure out with them get set aside until I take the time to read them.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck. I think from what I have seen of your work you will not have any trouble..


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

oh, this is going to be fun! have to re-learn quite a bit as my last machine was basically a stretched Janome. That one is a great deal for the money and I was glad to go that route first to make sure I liked doing this before spending the "big" money.

I didn't do a whole lot as I have to get up early to drive into the office. And I will need a lot of practice, but that's one reason I make quilts, I can practice and so far I've not had a problem finding homes for them, wonky quilting and all! ok - so most have gone to small kids (grand nieces and nephews) who love them no matter what.

I do hope to get good enough to do this for retirement income. So at least I do have a lot of years to practice before I'll be ready to retire.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Hahaha. Sounds like me. I bought a really nice Janome Horizon 7700 when I sold TisaWee a couple years ago, and pretty much just got it out of the box this winter. Big learning curve. I wish I had more time to play. I also bought a new embroidery machine, and that was another learning curve. Loving both of them. 

I bought the Janome thinking I could put it in a frame at some point, even though the 12" throat (or is it 9"...can't remember!) will be small. Is it worth trying to do that, or should I just do free-motion on the machine? 

One of these days, I'd love to get the handi-quilter. I've looked at them. Let me know what you think of it after you've used it awhile.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Macybaby said:


> I do hope to get good enough to do this for retirement income. So at least I do have a lot of years to practice before I'll be ready to retire.


That was my thoughts when I bought my fun quilter. I then discovered that I don't really care for quilting other people's work. There's a lot of wonky work out there...

Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh you will love the HQ Macybaby, it's a great machine!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is my "start". Since this quilt is just for me, I'm having fun and not worrying about mistakes. 



















I'm doing an all over heart motif in the center - the bottom shows the pattern better. 










I had to be in the office today, and this AM I left home around 5:15 and didn't get home until after 6pm - and had to drive the last half hour in the dark and snow - yuk! so I'm going to go curl up in bed and catch up on sleep.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is good, looks like you've been doing it forever. My husband is like you about not using something. He has let the warranty expire on something before using it.

I'm just the opposite, I can hardly wait to try stuff out when I get it. I would love to have the HQ.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That looks great! The HQ is such a great machine, you will enjoy it so much.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It is a very neat machine to use. 

I think one of my favorite features is that the top tension never disengages. It does mean you have to manually pull thread, but I'll never "forget" to put the foot done and sew with no tension on the top thread. With a domestic style machine, the hopping foot is "up" when the needle is up, so it's not always easy to tell if the foot is in the "down" position before you start sewing. 

It has an "older" style tension, so it's easy enough to pull the tension disks apart if it's needed to pull a lot of thread through.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

BTW - if any of you are ever driving through SD along I-90, I'm not far off the interstate and you are welcome to stop by. This machine is set up on a 12' frame and I almost always have room on the end to set up scraps to let someone else see what it is like.

And hopefully before summer, we'll have the Machine Shed set up, and then you can see the different vintage/antique machines, and even try a few of them if you want. The "museum" will be more of an online thing -but whenever possible, I'll accommodate visitors that want to see the machines in person.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

The museum sounds like too much fun. There is a man not far from us that has a washing machine museum...lots of cool old ones. 
And your quilt looks great.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

How is your quilting machine going for you. I think you do amazing work so this should be easy for you to grasp..


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

Your quilting looks great and I love that quilt ! I hope you'll let us see the whole quilt when it's finished.


----------

